# Solved: User Profile Missing after Windows Update



## Silvers (Jan 8, 2004)

This desktop computer came with Windows 8 pre-installed and was updated to 8.1 from the MS free download around a year ago. While updates were automatically downloaded, the settings were not for auto updates. I attempted to install updates a few months ago but got many failures (as did many others I read about) and after installing KB2919355 the desktop was messed up and the missing profile problem was evident. Did a system restore which fixed everything and it has been stable ever since - with no updates installed.

Today after several attempts (and hours) I finally got all the Windows updates installed without failures, However, when any application icon shortcut is selected, the "Missing Profile" message comes up. I am able to start the program from the Program Files folder using the executable file and once started all appears normal. Tried re-creating the shortcuts on the desktop but get the same error message. This applies to Firefox, Thunderbird, Word, etc. Also notice that the pressing the windows key + X does not work but windows + C works as well as windows + R. Those keys and icons all work from the administrator logon so the problem seems isolated to the default user. 

After researching the problem I created a new user (while under admin privileges) but no profile was created. When attempting to logon to the new user, the message "The User Profile Service service failed the sign-in. User profile cannot be loaded." Checked the User folder on the C:\ drive and the new user was not there.

So, before I give up and re-install windows 8.0 &8.1 ( and have to re-load a bunch of programs), thought I would check here with the experts to see if there is any hope of fixing these problems. Sorry for the lengthy problem description.

Bob

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3330 CPU @ 3.00GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 6026 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, -1984 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 937328 MB, Free - 666832 MB;
Motherboard: Gateway, IPISB-VR
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Is there a C:\Users\Default folder withall the relevant files esp. Appdata, Ntuser.dat and document, desktop etc folders
Has the default folder location ever been changed?
A profile is usually created when a user logs in for the first time, not necessarily when its created.


----------



## Silvers (Jan 8, 2004)

Yes, Peter the default folder is there along with eight others. They are: Adminstrator, All Users, Default User, Default.migrated, Public, PW (the one messed up), Temp and Desktop. All have the date modified of 2013 except for Administrator and Temp which have yesterday's date and PW which has date modified of 8/9/2014.

I do not believe the default folder location has ever been changed. As for the new user I created yesterday - I could not log on due to the "user profile cannot be loaded" message.

Bob


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Run a system file check on a cmd prompt with admin rights
the cmd is 
sfc /scannow


post please if it responds all in order or errors found and could not be fixed




This has the POSSIBLE indication of the use of third party programs that purport to manage the windows system
I refer to such things as disk defraggers, registry cleaners and the so called tweaking programs


Do you run ANY of these sort of programs and which AV are you using please
Windows Defender reported disabled does not mean you are using that
It is either disabled as you are using another or it is a glitch in our system spec utility that does report Defender as disabled


----------



## Silvers (Jan 8, 2004)

I ran scannow yesterday - twice because the first time I didn't see the outcome, the 2nd time I saw it completed okay with no findings.

I use Revo-uninstaller but that's the only 3rd party software I can think of that might be the culprit.

Using Defender (and it is not disabled) - did use AVG antivirus but uninstalled it to see if it were the problem.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

So which account are you signed in with now


----------



## Silvers (Jan 8, 2004)

I am signed in with admin account on the problem computer (not this computer).


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Covering the obvious first - when you create a new user account - there is NO profile in Computer - Users until that account is logged into
So are you saying that when you log in there is no choice of that newly created account


----------



## Silvers (Jan 8, 2004)

The choice is there for the new user and it takes the password but then comes up with the "The Group Policy Client service failed the sign-in Access is denied"


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Go Control Panel - Admin Tools - Computer Management
On left pane - expand local users and groups
click users
on the main window is the account listed if so = right click and properties
is it shown - account locked out


----------



## Silvers (Jan 8, 2004)

I do not find local users and groups.

In the left pane there's: System Tools, Storage and Services and applications. I expanded all of them & do not find what you are looking for. I am using the admin id. The owner id could not execute the command - gets: "The stub received bad data" msg.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Check registry, there is a HKEY_USERS section, the a .DEFAULT section and 1 or more keys starting with an S.
The list of profiles is also stored at HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList and should match up with HKEY_USERS. The entry for Default will give the default for the default profile used for new profiles. Does this match up with your system?


----------



## Silvers (Jan 8, 2004)

There are five keys beginning with S in both registry locations. Is that what you mean by matching up with my system?


----------



## Silvers (Jan 8, 2004)

Under .default there are 8 entries: AppEvents, Control Panel, Environment, EUDC, Keyboard Layout, Printers, Software, and Volatile Environment.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If Local users and groups is not listed then the likely reason is that you have the basic Windows 8 - that is without it.


I do not think you will solve it without a reinstall


It is surprising to see a default migrated profile as I thought that only appeared after an upgrade from 7 to 8


I did not know it was there after 8 to 8.1 and indeed it is not so on mine.


Go Control Panel - admin tools- services
scroll to group policy client service
what is start type and is it running please


----------



## Silvers (Jan 8, 2004)

Group Policy Client is set to automatic startup but it is NOT running. Seems I remember that it was running when I checked earlier....


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

will it start


Also if PW is the NEW USER you created 
Which is the account that had the problem after the updates please


----------



## Silvers (Jan 8, 2004)

No sir, start is not highlighted and can't even start it under properties.

PW is the owner and 'old user' with the problem. The new user I named newuser, original huh!.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Open users folder again
click the view tab on the right click options
change folder options
click the view tab
scroll to hidden files and folders
is show checked or do not not show
if SHOW check do not show
scroll to hide protected op system files
if it is not checked check it


click apply and OK - exit out which accounts are now shown


----------



## Silvers (Jan 8, 2004)

Sorry I am lost. When I right click on the view tab I only have two options: Show Quick Access Toolbar above the ribbon or Minimize the Ribbon.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

sorry my reply was too abbreviated
click the view tab
on the right hand side of the menu bar click options
then click change folder and search options
go from there please


----------



## Silvers (Jan 8, 2004)

Under the View tab there is a section named Show/hide and one of the boxes (unchecked) is named Hidden Items. Is that what you are referring to?


----------



## Silvers (Jan 8, 2004)

Okay got it. Don't show hidden files is highlighted. Also the hide protected operating system files is checked. I did not need to change them.


----------



## Silvers (Jan 8, 2004)

By the way, those options are not the same on the PW user login if that matters. I was on the admin id.


----------



## Silvers (Jan 8, 2004)

I changed settings on the PW id to match settings on admin id.


----------



## Silvers (Jan 8, 2004)

It must be way past bedtime in Wales. How about I try this: Do a system restore to the restore point I created yesterday morning before installing all the windows updates. Then assuming all is back to normal start manually installing the updates one at a time to see if I can determine which update causes all the grief.

Then troubleshoot from there.

It will be time consuming since there are so many updates but it may be better than doing a re-install - if it works.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK I could not understand how you had desktop showing under users
Normally that is when show hidden files and folders is checked
It is not highlighted as such it is a check in the circle to the left
see screenshot

I do NOT think you will solve this - I say that due to the error received on the new account you created from the system admin account

IF it was only the corrupted profile on the PW account then this is the way forward
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/38817-you-ve-been-signed-temporary-profile-fix.html

as I presume from looking at the list of accounts - you were in fact logged in with a temp profile
That profile is deleted each time you reboot and another temp profile created

It is the safeguard which allows you access to the computer - to then use the built in system account

I have known occasionally third party anti-virus programs cause this after windows updates but it is unsual

I suggest you run the AVG uninstall tool to ensure it is all removed

http://www.avg.com/gb-en/utilities
REBOOT

and then try the fix in the link, as it appears you are OK working with the registry

If it does not work I thin you are going for a refresh or perhaps even a reinstall

Good luck with it


----------



## Silvers (Jan 8, 2004)

Okay, certainly appreciate all the help. Will give it a go again tomorrow.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have gone - goodnight


By the way that group policy service is automatic trigger start
Unfortunately I do not know which action is necessary for the service to start
However when you said yours was stopped 
I checked and mine was a well, but on checking after restart mine is running and then stops and options greyed out


So there is probably nothing wrong there.


IF it never ran then that would I think account for the error, but normally the message you had is connected with the corruption n the profile -


As your was corrupted and then the one you created has problems - that is why I think you may be facing the either the system restore you mentioned or the refresh etc


If you go for System restore do not forget to check - scan for affected programs - option click on system restore after selecting RP before clicking next


----------



## Silvers (Jan 8, 2004)

Got it! Thanks again and goodnight!


----------



## Silvers (Jan 8, 2004)

I am closing out this thread since the original problem, hopefully, will go away once I do a disk recovery. System Restore did not work, probably because the user profile was messed up.

Thanks to those across the pond who helped, Macboatmaster and Peterh40.

Once I start installing all the missing Windows updates I may be back in a new thread ... Bob


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Why not try the registry edit before you do the recovery
It may well be that the restore point did not cover that


You have as far as I can see nothing to lose


----------



## Silvers (Jan 8, 2004)

Sorry Macboatmaster, I did not see your post until just now re. registry edit. Actually I did start down that road using the information from the link you provided but could not completely delete the problem user profile. I gave up at that point since I knew that I had a backup of the hard drive that I made before starting the update process.

The Recovery image worked well and nothing has been lost. Today I got around to starting over installing the updates one at a time. 11 updates installed without affecting the desktop, profile, etc. However KB2919355 installed okay but appears to be the culprit since the toolbar is missing shortcuts and I get the missing profile message when attempting to open Firefox, Thunderbird, etc. From what I saw on the net that particular update has a long history of issues and I've seen no single resolution - but at this point I have not done much research. 

It is tempting to uninstall that update or if that doesn't restore things, just re-install the backup image and forget about updates. Perhaps Windows 10 will be better behaved .... one can only hope.

Thanks again for your help.
Bob


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Open computer windows then users
on options top right of menu bar
click to change folder options
on window that opens scroll to hidden files and folders
click to check shown hidden files and folders click apply and ok
on the users profile is default user listed


----------



## Silvers (Jan 8, 2004)

Yes, the default folder is there along with eight others. They are: Adminstrator, All Users, Default User, Default.migrated, Public, PW (the one messed up), Temp and Desktop.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers the reason I asked was that ONE of the causes of that update failing is when some user folders have been moved from C drive in an attempt to save space


You are of course 100% correct the update is one of the four or five that have caused problems for many hundreds of users it appears. That said - there is of course a far greater percentage for whom it has not caused any problems


My advice
1. RESTORE POINT
2. Uninstall the update if it is listed in installed updates
3. Reboot
4. Clean boot
5. Attempt reinstall from direct download not windows updates




Do you need any help with any of these please
Hope you appreciate it is no use me typing instructions that you are already well aware how to do


----------



## Silvers (Jan 8, 2004)

Okay I will give that a try. Tks.


----------



## Silvers (Jan 8, 2004)

Using the administrator logon I uninstalled KB2919355, did a clean boot, downloaded the update from Microsoft website and it successfully installed..... with the same result as before. Missing profile message still comes up and the toolbar is missing icons, etc.

At this point I have to restore the computer back to the state it was in before the problem update and forgo further troubleshooting. The user (my wife) returns tomorrow after a week away & will need her computer.

We have three Windows 8.1 computers and thankfully only one has problems. I do miss XP.

Thanks again Macboatmaster for your patience and help.


----------

